# Interview Questions



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

The thread on job interviewing brought an interesting question to mind. I assume that a fair portion of us interview people for positions in our companies. That being said do you have an odd question that you ask? Mine is "What 3 things would you want with you if you were stranded on a desert island?"
For me it catches alot of people off guard, because it's not a question they expect. I watch to see how quickly they answer, how serious they take the question, what is truely important to them, how they rise to a serious situation ect. Although there are really no right or wrong answers per say I believe their answers tell volumes about the person.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Funny post fodigger!!!

I couldn't interview with you because I would get fired before I got hired if I told you what I would do on a deserted island 

Anyway.

I have always found interviewing people a challenge. sometimes I over think my approach.

But, I always ask them what was the worst situation they have been involved in, How did it happen, and what they could have done to prevent it from happining in the first place.

This always gives me an idea if the canidate uses critical thinking methods (which I like) or takes this oppurtunity to bash his/her previous employeer (which I don't like)

That's one of about 15 I ask in a basic interview.

BTW, Fodigger..any reason you posted this in the pastry forum, you may get more traffic in a cooking forum (no offence pastry people)

CC


----------



## breadster (Feb 23, 2001)

cape chef- i'd be interested in some of the other basic questions you ask in interviews- that get you more than a yes or no answer


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

I thought about that CC I did it by mistake after posting to another question in this forum. I might move it later though as I really would like tohear some of the answers.


----------

